# More than "corection" for Samyang 8/2.8 on Sony NEX-7



## wblink (Oct 15, 2012)

Hi ,

I stumbled across a plugin for PhotoShop (that I doe not have): _Fisheye Hemi_, see www.imagetrendsinc.com/products/prodpage_hemi.asp.

This does not seam to work with LR.

Is there any alternative?


----------



## clee01l (Oct 15, 2012)

This is advertised as a Photoshop or Aperture Plugin,  It is not a LR Plugin.

*Applications:*


Adobe Photoshop 7.0 and higher versions
Apple Aperture 2.1 and higher versions
Photoshop Elements 2 and higher versions
PaintShop Pro 7 and higher versions
*Operating Systems:*
Windows 7, Vista, XP, NT, 2000
Apple Macintosh OS X and above

Your alternative is to use Edit-In to call Photoshop and use the plug-in there.


----------



## wblink (Oct 16, 2012)

Yes, I know, it was easy to read that information, and I did that, sorry.

But I asked for an alternative util for LR.


----------



## clee01l (Oct 16, 2012)

wblink said:


> Yes, I know, it was easy to read that information, and I did that, sorry.
> 
> But I asked for an alternative util for LR.


AFAIK, there is not one that can be used inside LR. The alternative is to use Photoshop from within LR as I stated previously.


----------



## wblink (Oct 17, 2012)

Thanks!

I rather would have like a LR alternative, but I am using it in PSE now, it does work there.

And it is a nice little and cheap tool I must say.


----------

